# Can Rabbits Not Eat Veggies?



## Glorylocks (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm sure a few of you remember my post about Clyde and his poops being tear drop shaped? Well I followed everyones advice and cut his pellets down to 1/4 of a cup once a day, and always keeping fresh hay. The first week he did great! His poops returned to normal and he actually lost a little. I'm not sure of his actual weight beforehand but just looking at him from above he is now much more hourglass shaped rather then just round. Making me think he may have been bloated? Can rabbits get bloated?? 
But anyways he was doing good so I gave him 1 leaf of red leaf lettuce and one leaf of green leaf lettuce. I did this because I figured it was the lettuce making him sick and it was the kale I was feeding him. Well immediately his poops turned back to tear dropped shaped and now about 2 weeks later, his poops still haven't returned to normal..Could lettuce be making him sick? I know that lettuce is a main part of most rabbits veggie diet. I'm worried to try any other veggie because I don't want it to make him even worse. Can rabbits survive without veggies?
If they can't, what veggies should I try next? What veggies are easiest on a rabbits digestive system?


----------



## mochajoe (Feb 8, 2013)

Bunnies primary diet needs to be hay! After that, everything else is kind of like "extra"! Pellets provide some additional nutrients as do green leafy veggies. So can a bunny live on hay and pellets alone....Yes! I would not give up however, I would try some other veggies before giving up on them altogether. House Rabbit Society www.rabbit.org has a nice list of veggies that are safe and good for your bunny. My bunny really LOVES cilantro and arugala....So maybe it is the lettuce family that doesn't agree with Clyde, but maybe there are other things out there that wouldn't bother him. The other thing, as long as his poop isn't runny, I don't know that I would worry too much about his poops being a little misshapen. I am sure that others will have some great suggestions as well! Good luck!


----------



## Ape337 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd stop veggies completely until the poos return to normal, especially if the poos were normal until you gave the leaf lettuces. Give the system time to calm down and balance itself. If, after the poos are normal for a few days in a row, you want to try veggies again I'd start with one type and feed a very small amount. I mean really small like 2" x 3". If all goes well increase slowly. Repeat with each new veggie, but only one at a time so you can identify a problem veggie. Some bunny tummies are really sensitive (I've got a sensitive tummy bunny). Good luck


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 8, 2013)

I agree with April. And if & when you DO reintroduce lettuce, do it just 1-2 bites the first day & increase it gradually, not a lot all at once.


----------



## Glorylocks (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your help! I will try to give him some parsley once his poop returns to a more normal shape. I hope I can identify what veggies are best for his system.


----------



## Margarita (Feb 8, 2013)

I used to give my bun veggies every day and found it was to hard on her stomach. Now her diet is unlimited hay and small scoop of pellets . I will give her veggies as a treat now and I noticed she's a lot healthier and doesn't have tummy troubles anymore. Good luck


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 9, 2013)

I agree just keep him to his pellets and hay until his poops get back to normal. Mine love herbs, cilantro, basil, dill, sage, parsley and mint. I´ve never had any problems with those. They also eat endives, fennel, carrot tops, radiccio and salad greens. I try and give them a variety each week. You could introduce a little bit at a time and see how they go. Maybe try the herbs instead of the lettuce.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Feb 9, 2013)

I offer my rabbits grass hay and pellets. No fresh veggies on a regular basis, and they are very healthy.  So it is certainly an option. Usually I offer veggie treats in the summer, if I have garden leftovers.


----------

